# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Поздравляем победителей Онлайн конкурса  "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE - V"  "Танцевальное Созвездие 2014"

## Mazaykina

*V онлайн конкурс хореографических постановок*

* "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE"
*
*"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2014"*

 

*ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЗАКРЫТЫМ!
*
Всех участников конкурса, зрителей и ценителей хореографии приглашаем на  церемонию оглашения результатов Конкурса и вручения призов.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Классический танец (профессионалы)

Квалификационная категория участников конкурса: ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ
Номинация конкурса: КЛАССИЧЕСКИЙ ТАНЕЦ*

1 место: 180 - 165 баллов
2 место: 164 - 155 баллов
3 место: 154 - 145 баллов


*Дети-2 (8-10 лет)*
 *1 место: не присуждается*

*2 место:*
*№59. «Кукла» (156 баллов).* Александра Безверхая. г.Омск, БОУ г.Омск «Центр творческого развития и гуманитарного образования»Перспектива»

*3 место: не присуждается*


*Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)
*
*1 место:*
*№ 36. «Последние листья»  (166 баллов).* Елена Лактионова. Образцовый хореографический ансамбль «Искорки» г.Краснодар

*№94. "Сиреневый вечер"  (178 балов).* Елена Минина. г Вольск, Саратовская область
Муниципальное образовательное учреждение дополнительного образования  детей "Детская школа №5 хореографический ансамбль «Реверанс»
*
№55. "Фрагмент из балета "Сильфида" (165 баллов).* Татьяна Харитонова. г. Петрозаводск,  ГБОУ РК «Специализированная школа искусств». Образцовый детский коллектив России театр танца «Дивертисмент
*
2 и 3 место: не присуждается*

*Во всех остальных возрастных категориях места не присуждаются


Народный танец (профессионалы) 				  Квалификационная категория участников конкурса: ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ
Номинация конкурса: НАРОДНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ

1 место: 180 -165 баллов
2 место: 164 - 155 баллов
3 место: 154 - 145 баллов


Возрастные категории исполнителей конкурсных постановок: 

Baby (2-4 лет)
Места не присуждаются


Дети-1 (5-7 лет)

1 и 2 место: не присуждаются

3 место: 
№ 11. «Коми йоктом» Коми плясовая (145 баллов). Олеся Никулина, РК г. Сыктывкар; МБДОУ д/с№93


Дети-2 (8-10 лет)

1 место: не присуждается

2 место:  
№66 «Козачата».  (157 баллов). Владмир Адаменко Украина,г.Чернигов, гимназия № 31. Народный художественный коллектив» - ансамбль танца «Веснянка»

3 место:  
№ 98.  "Гуцульский танец" (147 баллов). Юлия Семенкова, Украина, Николаев, ДТДЮ Ленинского района. Народный «Художественный коллектив» ансамбль танца «Алиски»


Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)

1 место: 
№ 21. «Девичьи причитания» (169 баллов).  Анна Молчанова,  с.Шангалы, Архангельская обл. МБОУ ДОД «Устьянский  детско – юношеский Центр». Хореографический коллектив «Устьяночка»

№65. «Забавки» (169 баллов). Владмир Адаменко. Украина,г.Чернигов, гимназия № 31
Народный художественный коллектив» - ансамбль танца «Веснянка»

№ 117. "Праздничная плясовая" (168 баллов). Марина Валиуллина, ХМАО Югра город Нефтеюганск МБОУ ДОД ЦДО «Поиск». Детский хореографический ансамбль «Калейдоскоп»

2 место:
№97. "Гопак" (164 балла). Семенкова Юлия. Украина, Николаев, ДТДЮ Ленинского района. Народный «Художественный коллектив» ансамбль танца «Алиски»

№ 110. "Красным девицам – гуляньице (159 баллов).Кутузова Валентина, Круглова Наталья, г. Ржев, Тверской обл., МУК Дворец культуры, Ансамбль  народного танца «Ладанка»

3 место:
№ 81. "Забавные пряхи (147 баллов).  Светлана Молчанова, с.Шангалы, Архангельская обл. МБОУ ДОД «Устьянский  детско – юношеский Центр» малая группа хореографического коллектива.  «Устьяночка» - «Лепота»

№ 72. Плясовой хоровод "На горке" (151 балл). Оксана  Маркова, г. Волгоград, МОУ ДОД Центр развития творчества детей и  юношества Ворошиловского района г. Волгограда, хореографический ансамбль  «Аюшки»

Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)
1 место: 
№ 90. "Весенний хоровод" (165 баллов). Елена Алтабасова Хакасия, п. Майна, МБОУДОД МДШИ «Акварель», хореографический коллектив «СЮРПРИЗ»

2 и 3 место: не присуждаются


Молодёжь-2 (21-30 лет)

Места не присуждаются


Сеньоры-1 (30-45 лет)
1 место:  
№ 109."У нашей Кати" (174 балла). Кутузова Валентина, Круглова Наталья, г. Ржев, Тверской обл., МУК Дворец культуры. Ансамбль  народного танца «Ладанка»

2 место: не присуждаются

3 место: 
№34 "Коты да сушь. Дагестанский танец". (145 баллов) Аскер Алиев, Ольга Дзапшба. г.Москва


Гранд-Сеньоры (от 45 лет и старше)

Места не присуждаются  
*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Современный (эстрадный) танец (профессионалы) 				**Квалификационная категория участников конкурса: ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ
Номинация конкурса: СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ (ЭСТРАДНЫЙ) ТАНЕЦ*
 
1 место: 180 - 165 баллов
2 место: 164 - 155 баллов
3 место: 154 -145 баллов
*
Baby (2-4 лет)
*
*Места не присуждаются*

*
Дети-1 (5-7 лет)
*

*Места не присуждаются*

*Дети-2 (8-10 лет)
*
*1 место:* 
*№ 44. "Би-джаз" (168 баллов).* Ирина Кириллова, ансамбль современного танца "Штрих" г.Казань

*2 место:*
*№ 93. "Ах, этот джаз» (158 баллов).* Татьяна Баяндина, Ирина Масленникова. г. Иркутск, МБОУ ДОД Центр детского творчества «Восход»

*3 место: не присуждается.*

*
Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)
*
*1 место:*
*№17. «Время в часах»  (165 баллов).*  Светлана Молчанова. МБОУ ДОД «Устьянский детско – юношеский Центр».  Хореографический коллектив «Устьяночка» с.Шангалы, Архангельская обл.

*№54. «Краски лета» (166 баллов).*  Татьяна Ольшанникова. г. Петрозаводск, ГБОУ РК «Специализированная  школа искусств». Образцовый детский коллектив России Театр танца  «Дивертисмент


*2 и 3 место: не присуждаются*


*Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)*
 
*1 место:* 
*№48. "Статуэтки" (166 баллов).* Елена Якушева, г.Комсомольск-на-Амуре,  АмГПГУ Танцевальная студия «Экспромт»

*2 и 3 место: не присуждаются*

*
Во всех остальных возрастных категориях места не присуждаются
*

*Детский танец (профессионалы) 				**Квалификационная категория участников конкурса: ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ*

* Номинация конкурса: ДЕТСКИЙ  ТАНЕЦ*
 
1 место: 180 - 165 баллов
2 место: 164 - 155 баллов
3 место: 154 - 145 баллов

*Baby (2-4 лет)
*
*1 и 2 место: не присуждается*

*3 место:* 
*№ 58. «Гномики» (150 баллов).* Людмила Никитина. Марий Эл, г.Волжск, МДОУ №26 «Подсолнушек»
 

*Дети (5-7 лет)*

*1 и 2 место: не присуждается*

*3 место:
**№39. "Муха-цокотуха" (145 баллов).* Лариса Костин.  г. Ирбит, МАДОУ № 21 «Аленький цветочек»

----------


## Mazaykina

*Народный танец (любители)                * 


*Квалификационная категория участников конкурса: ЛЮБИТЕЛИ.
Номинация конкурса: НАРОДНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ
*

1 место: 180 - 156 баллов
  2 место: 155 - 140 баллов
3 место: 139 - 125 баллов


*Возрастные категории исполнителей конкурсных постановок:* 
 
*Baby (2-4 лет)*  
*Места не присуждаются*

*Дети-1 (5-7 лет)
*

*1 место:* 
*№23. «Ирландский танец» (168 баллов).*  Наталья Воропаева.  г. Екатеринбург. Муниципальное автономное  дошкольное образовательное учреждение Центр развития ребенка детский сад  №103 «Родники»

*2 место:*
*№33. «Испанский танец» (140 баллов).* Марина Чаплинская. Москва, ГБОУ СОШ №1794 сn №5

*3 место:*
*№ 91. "Русский сувенир" (131 балл).* Татьяна Матвеева. г.Иркутск, Муниципальное бюджетное дошкольное  образовательное учреждение г. Иркутска детский сад № 132


*Дети-2  (8-10 лет)*
 *Места не присуждаются*
*

Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)*
 *1 место: не присуждается*

*2 место:* 
*№13. «Берестяная фантазия» (140 баллов).* Ольга Усольцева. с. Болдырево Абатский район Тюменская область МАУК ЦКДО «Исток» Болдыревский СДК

*3 место: не присуждается*

*Во всех остальных возрастных категориях места не присуждаются

**Современный (эстрадный) танец (любители)                * 


*Квалификационная категория участников конкурса: ЛЮБИТЕЛИ.
Номинация конкурса: СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ (ЭСТРАДНЫЙ) ТАНЕЦ
*

1 место: 180 - 156 баллов
2 место: 155 - 140 баллов
3 место: 139 - 125 баллов

*
Baby (2-4 лет)
*
*Места не присуждаются*


*Дети-1 (5-7 лет)*
 *
1 и 2 место: не присуждаются*

*3 место:* 
*№28. «Колыбельная»  (133 балла).* Инна Филиенко,  Елизавета Шкадун. г. Новокузнецк,  МБ ДОУ «Детский сад № 238»

*Дети-2 (8-10 лет)
*
*1 и 2 место: не присуждается*

*3 место: 
№37. «Емеля» (138 баллов).* Евгения Папина. г. Владивосток, Приморский Краевой Дом Молодёжи. Танцевальный коллектив “Классные ребята»


*Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)
*
*1 место:* 
*№43. «Ожившие фрески»  (165 баллов).* Галина Капитонова. Ансамбль эстрадного танца «Рондо»

*2 место:*
*№35. «Счастье есть» (145 баллов).* Евгения Папина. г. Владивосток, Приморский Краевой Дом Молодёжи. Танцевальный коллектив “Классные ребята»

*№95.  "Уборка класса" (149 баллов).* Илона Сапожкова. Караганда, Карагандинский дворец детей и юношества. Ансамбль современного танца «Джеронимо»

*3 место: не присуждается*

*Во всех остальных возрастных категориях места не присуждаются


Детский танец (любители)                 


Квалификационная категория участников конкурса: ЛЮБИТЕЛИ.
Номинация конкурса: ДЕТСКИЙ ТАНЕЦ
 
1 место: 180 - 156 баллов
2 место: 155 - 140 баллов
3 место: 139 - 125 баллов


Baby (2-4 лет)

Места не присуждаются


Дети-1 (5-7 лет)

1 место:
№ 24. «Ах, эти тучи в голубом» (180 баллов). Марина Желобанова. Республика Казахстан, г.Павлодар, ГККП «Ясли-сад №51»

2 место: не присуждается.

3 место:
№ 46. «Капитошка»  (131 балл).  Наталья Поршакова. Красноярск, МДОУ № 268

№80. "Пчёлки" (126 баллов).  Татьяна Шарикова. г. Белая Калитва, Ростовская область, МБДОУ ДС№6 «Сказка»

№ 101. "Цыплята" (131 балл). Элеонора Шибанова. г.Каменск-Уральский, «Детский сад  №101»

Во всех остальных возрастных категориях места не присуждаются



*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ограниченные возможности - безграничные способности 

Квалификационная категория участников конкурса:
«ОГРАНИЧЕННЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ - БЕЗГРАНИЧНЫЕ СПОСОБНОСТИ»
**Номинация конкурса: СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ (ЭСТРАДНЫЙ) ТАНЕЦ*

1 место: 180 - 156 баллов
2 место: 155 - 140 баллов
3 место: 139 - 125 баллов

*Дети-2 (8-10 лет)*

*1 место:* 
*№61 «Птичий двор»  (174 балла)*  Екатерина Горянина, Надежда Крюкова. Государственное казенное  учреждение социального обслуживания «Волгоградский областной  реабилитационный центр для детей и подростков с ограниченными  возможностями «Вдохновение». Танцевальный коллектив неслышащих детей  «Аленький цветочек»

*Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)*
 *2 место:  
№62 «Волгоград» (153 балла).*Екатерина  Горянина, Надежда Крюкова. Государственное казенное учреждение  социального обслуживания «Волгоградский областной реабилитационный центр  для детей и подростков с ограниченными возможностями «Вдохновение».  Танцевальный коллектив неслышащих детей «Аленький цветочек»

*
Номинация конкурса: НАРОДНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ*



*Дети-2 (8-10 лет)*
 *3 место:* 
*№50 «Варенька» (130 баллов)* .  Алла Ненашева. Танцевальный коллектив "Каблучки" ТОГБОУ  для  обучающихся, воспитанников с              ограниченными возможностями  здоровья  «Специальная (коррекционная )              общеобразовательная  школа-интернат №2»             Тамбовская обл.*

Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)*
 *2 место:* 
*№51 «Цыганский танец» (142 балла).* Алла  Ненашева. Танцевальный коллектив "Каблучки" ТОГБОУ для обучающихся,  воспитанников с              ограниченными возможностями здоровья   «Специальная (коррекционная )              общеобразовательная  школа-интернат №2»             Тамбовская обл.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Приз Зрительских симпатий                * 



*№24 Вальс "Ах, эти тучи в голубом"*



*Марина Желобанова.*

Республика Казахстан,
г.Павлодар, ГККП «Ясли-сад №51»

Результат голосования зафиксирован в 00 часов 00 минут на 1 ноября 2014 года -
*9000 просмотров + 1193 голосов "За"* минус 3 "Против" 
Итого: 10190

 *ГРАН ПРИ

На  V Юбилейном " ОНЛАЙН КОНКУРСЕ ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКИХ ПОСТАНОВОК "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2014" произошло что-то невероятное! 

Мнение зрителей полностью совпало с мнением всех членов жюри! На 100%. 

На 117 номеров, участвующих в Конкурсе, один номер набрал максимальное  количество баллов среди всех членов жюри: 180 баллов (из 180  возможных!!!), а так же этот номер набрал максимальное количество  просмотров и like на youtube.

Итак, представляем всеобщему вниманию АБСОЛЮТНОГО ПОБЕДИТЕЛЯ, набравшего максимальное количество баллов 
*

*МАРИНА ЖЕЛОБАНОВА*






*  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!*   


Удивительно то, что Марина - не хореограф, не музыкальный руководитель, а  воспитатель детского сада и сама занимается со своими воспитанниками  хореографией. Марина - ЛЮБИТЕЛЬ! 

С разрешения Марины Желобановой покажем небольшое интервью, которое так же не оставит никого равнодушным!
*Вопрос:* *Вы сами когда-нибудь занимались хореографией?*



> Да,  я занималась в детстве. Но как танцор я не особенно сильна. Я  больше увлекалась  постановкой. В школе, когда у нас не стало  хореографа, я его на  общественных началах заменила, и ставила танцы,  пока школу не закончила.  И потом  еще долго ходила туда...
> Свои конкурсные танцы я продумываю по году. Когда заканчивается конкурс, я сразу думаю, что я буду ставить на следующий год.


*
Вопрос: Кто Вы по образованию?
*



> Учитель русского языка  и литературы


 
*

Вопрос: Расскажите, пожалуйста, о своём вальсе "Ах, эти тучи в голубом"*




> Ведь на самом деле композиция его проста и даже достаточно  стандартна. Набор обычных вальсовых движений… Фишка в том, что эти  движения исполняют 5-6 летние дети. 
>  Когда я его начинала ставить, то сама была не уверенна, что дети  справятся. Помогло то, я занимаюсь с детьми в определенной системе не от  случая к случаю, а круглый год и особенно летом на улице. Как раз летом  я и начала с ними учить вальсовый шаг, еще не зная, кого я поставлю в  танец, и каким он будет окончательно. Кроме того, с бухты барахты  невозможно научить детей слышать музыку. Три года мы к этому шли. Дети у  меня, конечно, супер! От них можно многого добиться. Они развиты очень  гармонично. Потому что, начиная со 2 младшей, я ставила перед ними  сверхзадачи и  в союзе с родителями им удавалось эти задачи решить. И  это касается не только танцев… Например, читать я их учу тоже со 2
> младшей. Что же касается нашего танца, то над ним просто звезды сошлись.  Когда он задумывался, на Украине еще было тихо. А апреле – мае, когда  мы выступали, такое началось… А тут дети в солдатской форме, в довоенных  платьях… и танцуют вальс, как взрослые, и призывают всех к миру и  воспевают любовь. 
> Костюмы тоже, кстати, дались нам нелегко. Мы их начали шить после Нового  года, а сам танец стали разучивать после 8 Марта. Военную фурнитуру  (кое-что) даже из России заказывали, туфли девчонкам одинаковые, но  разного размера заказывали из Алматы. Сапоги, самое казалось бы, трудное  делала я своими руками. Но это отдельный разговор. Вот как-то так…


*
Вопрос: Что для Вас танец?* 




> Утром в первую смену бывает тяжело вставать, но как подумаю, что   танцевать будем сегодня - сон как рукой снимает. Сразу радостно на душе.   Танец - радость моя, одним словом.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Результаты V онлайн конкурса хореографических постановок
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2014"
[IMG]http://*********net/5321887.png[/IMG]
*
*(представлены все итоговые баллы по каждой работе)*


*I квалификационная категория «ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ»*
 
*Номинация: Классический танец*
*№60 "Вдохновение"* (Дети-2)  - 138 баллов
*№70 "Синеглазка"* (Дети-2) - 97 баллов

*Номинация: Народный танец*
*№18 "Калинка"* (Дети-2) - 138 баллов
*№22 "Сельский пляс"* (Молодёжь-1) - 106 баллов
*№38 "Вертушки"* (Юниоры-1) - 111 баллов
*№41 "Обновка"* (Дети-2) - 86 баллов
*№53 "Голубок"* (Молодёжь-1) - 88 баллов
*№57 "Хора Дин Молдова"* (Юниоры-1) - 91 балл
*№68 "Я на печке молотила"* (Молодёжь-2) - 132 балла
*№69 "Раз-матрёшка"* (Дети-2) - 130 баллов
*№79 "Тарантелла"* (Сеньоры-1) - 101 балл
*№89 "Тимоня"* (Дети-2) - 116 баллов
*№108 "Вертушки"* (Дети-2) - 113 баллов

*Номинация: Современный (эстрадный) танец*
*№1 "Хулиган и барышня"* (Юниоры-2) - 84 балла
*№2 "Попурри"* (Юниоры-1) - 71 балл
*№10 "Твори добро"* (Дети-1) - 87 баллов
*№25 "На палубе"* (Дети-2) - 83 балла
*№27 "Под крылом"* (Молодёжь-1) - 77 баллов
*№40 "Восхождение к истине"* (Юниоры-1) - 141 балл
*№45 "Ода радости"* (Дети-1) - 144 балла
*№56 "Недетское время"* (Дети-2) - 72 балла
*№64 "Конфетная история"* (Юниоры-1) - 100 баллов
*№76 "Карапузы"* (Дети-2) - 62 балла
*№77 "Погоня"* (Дети-2) - 97 баллов
*№99 "Новогодние игрушки"* (Дети-2) - 77 баллов
*№100 "Машина времени"* (Юниоры-1) - 113 баллов

*Номинация: Детский танец*
*№19 "В коробке с карандашами"* (Дети-1) - 132 балла
*№26 "Горошинки цветные"* (Дети-1) - 94 балла
*№73 "Кукарела"* (Дети-1) - 103 балла
*№92 "Мы - будущее!"*(Дети-1) - 88 баллов
*№111 "Царевна"* (Дети-1) - 136 баллов


*I**I квалификационная категория «ЛЮБИТЕЛИ»*
 
*Номинация: Народный танец*
*№6 "Весну звали"* (Дети-1) - 110 баллов
*№9 "Постирушки"* (Молодёжь-2) - 90 баллов
*№20 "Родного края многоцветье"* (Сеньоры-1) -80 баллов
*№30 "Весна"* (Смешанная 7-11 лет) - 99 баллов
*№52 "Озорные колядовщики"* (Дети-1) - 108 баллов
*№74 "Васильковая поляна"* (Дети-1) - 74 балла
*№82 "Семь девушек"* (Дети-1) - 116 баллов
*№103 "Казахский"* (Юниоры-1) - 91 балл 
*№104 "Русский"* (Дети-2) - 103 балла
*№106 "Цыплят по осени считают"* (Дети-2) - 102 балла
*№112 "Тюря"* (Молодёжь-1) - 123 балла

*Номинация: Современный (эстрадный) танец
№4 "Восточный танец"* (Сеньоры-1) - 118 баллов
*№15 "Танец лягушат"* (Дети-2) - 97 баллов
*№31 "Танцы на песке"* (Смешанная 7-11 лет) - 78 баллов
*№42 "Марионетки"* (Молодёжь-1) - 98 баллов
*№63 "Один день из жизни"* (Молодёжь-2) - 92 балла
*№96 "Я"* (Молодёжь-1) - 79 баллов
*№107 "Вслед за ветром"* (Дети-2) - 98 баллов
*№113 "Битва стилей"* (Молодёжь-1) - 64 балла
*№114 "Отражения-тени"* (Молодёжь-1) - 66 баллов
*№115 "Творения маэстро"* (Молодёжь-1) - 104 балла
*№116 "Танго"*  (Молодёжь-1) - 58 баллов

*Номинация: Спортивный (бальный) танец*
*№29 "Вальс"* (Молодёжь-1) - 97 баллов
*№83 "Испанский вальс"* (Молодёжь-2) - 119 баллов
*№86 "Танго"* (Молодёжь-2) - 107 баллов

*Номинация: Детский танец*
*№3 "Танец цыган"* (Дети-1) - 101 балл
*№5 "Малыши-карандаши"* (Дети-1) - 121 балл
*№7 "Мы - дети солнца"* (Дети-1) - 120 баллов
*№8 "Цветы Востока"* (Дети-1) - 104 балла
*№16 "Амазонки"* (Дети-1) - 121 балл
*№32 "Танец огня"* (Дети-1) - 122 балла
*№47 "Мечта"* (Дети-1) - 108 баллов
*№49 "Ягодка-малинка"* (Дети-1) - 97 баллов
*№67 "Мир детям"* (Дети-1) - 48 баллов
*№71 "Ах, зима, хороша"* (Дети-1) -111 баллов
*№75 "Выше солнца"* (Дети-1) - 63 балла
*№78 "Васильковая страна"* (Дети-1) - 72 балла
*№84 "Куклы"* (Дети-1) - 117 баллов
*№85 "Весну звали"* (Дети-1) - 114 баллов
*№102 "Птицы"* (Дети-1) - 74 балла
*№105 "Мама, ты мой ангел"* (Дети-1) - 100 баллов

*№12 "Краски лета"* (Дети-1)  за не соблюдение правил Положения Конкурса с участия снят.
*№14 "Здравствуй, Родина"* (Дети-1)  за не соблюдение правил Положения Конкурса с участия снят.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Профессиональное независимое Жюри 
Юбилейного Конкурса хореографических постановок
"IN-KU Amazing Dance - V" "Танцевальное Созвездие"

*

*Марина Зайкина -*Владелец и администратор портала,  Президент Международного Общественного Движения «Интернациональный Дом  Творчества» МОД ИН-КУ, бизнес тренер SMM, профессиональный музыкант с  большим опытом работы в педагогической деятельности*

Symeon-*член оргкомитета конкурса, *идейный вдохновитель и разработчик положения  конкурса,* владелец и администратор портала для профессиональных  хореографов, модератор хореографического раздела  форума in-ku.com*

Галина Исупова - председатель жюри,* педагог-хореограф,  балетмейстер-постановщик, руководитель хореографического ансамбля  «Веснянка» , призёр Четвёртого Форумского конкурса хореографических  постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance" (2013 г.), лауреат и дипломант  международных конкурсов, Украина, г.Чернигов. *Она является и участником конкурса, НО!!! сама НЕ СТАВИЛА оценки своим номерам, Их оценивал совершенно посторонний  специалист, которого я попросила это сделать. ОБЪЕКТИВНОСТЬ БЫЛА  СОБЛЮДЕНА!!!!*

*Елена Муха* - педагог-хореограф с 25 летним стажем, лауреат многочисленных хореографических конкурсов, в том числе "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE"

*Татьяна Быкова* - руководитель  танцевального клуба, тренер; руководитель студенческого Досугового  Центра; преподаватель университета; сценарист и режиссер массовых  мероприятий; руководитель анимационной команды, г.Волгоград

*Ирина Шуликина* (на форуме - Ирина  Шведкова ) - балетмейстер-постановщик Образцового ансамбля эстрадного  танца "Талочка", лауреат и обладатель Гран-при российских и  Международных конкурсов, г.Иваново.

*Марина Филатова* - победитель Приза  Зрительских симпатий IV онлайн конкурса хореографических постановок  "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013", музыкальный  руководитель МБДОУ №461, г.Екатеринбург

*Валерия Вержакова* - член оргкомитета конкурса, менеджер по работе  с общественностью и  средствами массовой информации, официальный представитель конкурса в  социальных сетях, модератор хореографического раздела  форума in-ku.com 
*

Персональная благодарность тем, кто все 5 лет  был с нами: члены жюри, организаторы, участники, и, конечно, ЗРИТЕЛИ!!! Без вас не было бы такого замечательного проекта, как "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ"
Вы , наши бессменные  и преданные фанаты, оставайтесь с НАМИ и впредь! 
А особенно Symeon,* *который стоял у истоков конкурса, был его вдохновителем и 
Лерочка Вержакова! Именно она была и БУДЕТ (надеюсь) тем энерджайзером и энтузиастом, который поддерживает огонь нашего конкурса и не даёт ему потухнуть.

*



*До новых встреч, "IN-KU Amazing Dance -VI"*

----------


## Kseniy92

*Спасибо за такую высокую оценку нашего творчества!!! 
Спасибо за прекрасную организацию конкурса!!! 
Сердечно поздравляем всех победителей!!! 
Всем вдохновения и творческих побед!!!*

----------


## Валентина2

Спасибо за конкурс! До новых встреч!

----------


## ludmila_zub

я в восторге от вальса "Ах, эти тучи в голубом", от исполнения детей, от костюмов, от проделанной работы, и, главное, от актуальности содержания и духа патриотизма самого педагога!!!!!
Браво ПЕДАГОГУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Женечка 14

Спасибо организаторам за этот замечательный конкурс! Будем ждать новых встреч!!!

----------


## Самира

Очень рада высокой оценке нашей работы! Спасибо за прекрасный конкурс!

----------


## tanuha

конкурсу процветания!!! всем творческих удач!!!  [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Людмила Никитина

Здравствуйте! Хочу выразить огромную благодарность организаторам конкурса. Для нас участие в конкурсе было спонтанным, а победа неожиданной, поэтому она для нас особенно дорога и значима. 
Спасибо ВАМ за ваш труд!!!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Список желающих получить Кубки победителя! 
Проверьте, не пропустили ли мы кого! Это очень важно!*

№11. "Коми йоктом" (Олеся Никулина, г.Сыктывкар)
№17. "Время в часах" (Светлана Молчанова, Архангельская обл.)
№23. "Ирландский танец" (Наталья Воропаева, г.Екатеринбург)
№24. "Вальс" (Марина Желобанова, Казахстан, г.Павлодар)
№28. "Колыбельная" (Инна Филиенко, г.Новокузнецк) 
 №34. "Дагестанский танец" (Ольга Дзапшба, г.Москва)
№35. "Счастье есть" (Евгения Папина, Приморский край)
№37. "Емеля" (Евгения Папина, Приморский край)
№39. "Муха-цокотуха" (Лариса Костин, Свердловская обл, г.Ирбит)
№44. "Би джаз" (Ирина Кириллова, г.Казань)
№58. "Гномики" (Марий Эл, г.Волжск)
№72. "На горке" (Оксана Маркова, г.Волгоград)
№80. "Пчёлки" (Татьяна Шарикова, Ростовская обл. г.Белая Калитва)
№90. "Весенний хоровод" (Елена Алтабасова, Хакасия)
№93. "Ах, этот джаз" (Ирина Масленникова, г.Иркутск)
№94. "Сиреневый вечер" (Елена Минина, Саратовская обл., г.Вольск)
№95. "Уборка класса" (Илона Сапожкова, Казахстан, г.Караганда)
№109. "У нашей Кати"  (Валентина Кутузова, Наталья Круглова, Тверская обл.г.Ржев)
№110. "Красным девицам - гулянице" (Валентина Кутузова, Наталья Круглова, Тверская обл.г.Ржев)



*
Срок заказа Кубка победителя, по многочисленным просьбам, мы продлеваем до 31 декабря 2014! 
Кто хотел, но по каким-то причинам ещё не заказал - отпишитесь на почту конкурса! У вас есть ещё время!*

----------


## Mazaykina

Давненько в тему никто не заглядывал...
Не ждете нового конкурса?  :No2:  :Blush2:  
А что так???  :Party: 
Сюрприз хотите??  :008:

----------

Anisoara (31.05.2016), Kseniy92 (28.05.2016), laks_arina (27.05.2016), Valenta (27.05.2016), Valesy (29.05.2016), Елена Эрнст (28.05.2016)

----------


## Vesna

Очень ждём! Хотя мы и не стали победителями, но осталось очень приятное впечатление от доступности участия, открытости конкурса. Появилась надежда. Будем ждать!

----------

Irina55 (27.05.2016), Kseniy92 (28.05.2016), Валерия Вержакова (26.05.2016)

----------


## окси 777

Ну, ооочень будем ждать.

----------

